#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  How to enter Thai alphabet letters online for translation?

## JungleRaven

I'm trying to translate some text, but I don't have it as text yet, it is a JPG.



I tried using google and wiki to find these individual letters, but have not yet mastered this process. I did try an online OCR program that converted it to this text, but I don't think it is 100% correct because some of the letters are missing the "tense" characters above them. Pardon my ignorance, I'm new to all of this.

อนง!คดถงพอสงเขป

Where might I find a way to enter each alphabet character with its respective tense? Or am I going about this all wrong?

As an aside, anybody know what the above means? So far I'm at

     "The hot ! Crooks Rd enough into the Sabres"

which I suspect is not even close.


Regards

----------


## Neverna

> I tried using google and wiki to find these individual letters, but have not yet mastered this process. I did try an online OCR program that converted it to this text, but I don't think it is 100% correct because some of the letters are missing the "tense" characters above them. Pardon my ignorance, I'm new to all of this.
> 
> อนง!คดถงพอสงเขป
> 
> Where might I find a way to enter each alphabet character with its respective tense?


Tense? I guess you mean tone marks. 

You could enter the text into Google translate. It often translates into English poorly but it is fairly good at spotting spelling mistakes (including missing vowels and tone marks like in your example). 

https://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT

It will give this in Thai: อนึ่งคิดถึงพอสังเขป

If you have Windows 7 on your computer, you can type the text into a document or onto a web page. You may need to enable the Thai language on your computer first. It can also be done easily on an Android device.

----------


## JungleRaven

Yes, I mean tone marks. Thank you. As I mentioned, I'm new to all of this.

I'm not using Windows, so I think I'm limited to Web apps.

Was just looking for a way to select to enter the alphabetic characters into google translate, since I only had an image before I used the OCR program.

So Google Translate gives "Incidentally, I briefly"

Would that make sense?

----------


## Neverna

อนึ่ง = in addition/furthermore/more over/also 

คิดถึง = miss (as in "I miss you")

พอสังเขป = briefly




> I'm not using Windows,


You can easily type into an Android device using a Thai keyboard (you can add one easily) or even using the LINE Thai-English/English Thai dictionary. Download the Android app.

----------


## JungleRaven

Thanks for you help!

----------


## Maanaam

https://www.branah.com/thai    is a virtual Thai keyboard.

----------

